# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Политкорректность на translate.ru

## Triton

Инструкция: 
1. Перейти по ссылке http://www.translate.ru/text.asp?lang=ru
2. Ввести фразу: Our cat gave birth to three kittens - two whites and one black
3. Нажать кнопку "Перевести!"
4. Читать перевод.   :P

----------


## Оля

Баян  :P

----------


## Rtyom

Учитывая, что ещё кот родил, а не кошка...   ::   ::

----------


## Triton

> Баян  :P

  Знаю-знаю.  ::  Но на этом форуме вроде не было? Или было? Я через поиск ничего не нашёл.

----------


## Triton

> Учитывая, что ещё кот родил, а не кошка...

  А может это как в Библии: Авраам родил Исаака, Исаак родил Иакова...   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Оля  Баян  :P    Знаю-знаю.  Но на этом форуме вроде не было? Или было? Я через поиск ничего не нашёл.

 Для меня не баян.

----------


## Triton

Ну, я, в общем-то, так и думал, что не все про это знают.  ::  Я сам об этом только вчера прочитал на другом форуме, хотя, говорят, что это уже давно известный прикол.

----------


## Yazeed

Ну хорошо, что не переводится как "н***" )))))

----------


## Rtyom

> Ну хорошо, что не переводится как "н***" )))))

 А почему звёздочками?  ::

----------


## Lampada

Слово "негр" в русском языке не было оскорбительным.  Не знаю, как сейчас. http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc2p/279594

----------


## Rtyom

> Слово "негр" в русском языке не было оскорбительным.  [size=9]Не знаю, как сейчас.

 Ничего оскорбительного в нём не вижу.

----------


## Оля

> Не знаю, как сейчас.

 Ни сейчас, ни раньше, никогда.

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Ну хорошо, что не переводится как "н***" )))))   А почему звёздочками?

 Я не знаю, как в России, но у нас в Канаде-то слово "негр" - это весьма оскорбительно, ибо так называли рабов в начале XVIII века. Итак, этого слова лучше не говорить в присутствии "афроканадцев," а то тебя сразу убьют.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Ну хорошо, что не переводится как "н***" )))))   А почему звёздочками?    Я не знаю, как в России, но у нас в Канаде-то слово "негр" - это весьма оскорбительно, ибо так называли рабов в начале XVIII века. Итак, этого слова лучше не говорить в присутствии "афроканадцев," а то тебя сразу убьют.

 Я не боюсь смерти за правду!   ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Я не боюсь смерти за правду!

 Ну и сказанул))

----------


## Оля

> Я не знаю, как в России

 В России - АБСОЛЮТНО нормальное слово, передающее только цвет кожи, и больше НИЧЕГО.

----------


## Triton

Как специалист по баянам  ::  дам ещё одну древнюю ссылку: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Негр 
У меня всё-таки создаётся впечатление, что в последнее время некий "дискомфорт" от этого слова ощущается и в русскоязычной среде.  ::  Скажем, спортивные комментаторы, по моим наблюдениям, обычно предпочитают выражения типа "темнокожий спортсмен".

----------


## Оля

> Скажем, спортивные комментаторы, по моим наблюдениям, обычно предпочитают выражения типа "темнокожий спортсмен".

 Ну это понятно, потому что "спортсмен-негр" звучит коряво.

----------


## Lampada

> Как специалист по баянам  дам ещё одну древнюю ссылку: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Негр 
> У меня всё-таки создаётся впечатление, что в последнее время некий "дискомфорт" от этого слова ощущается и в русскоязычной среде.  Скажем, спортивные комментаторы, по моим наблюдениям, обычно предпочитают выражения типа "темнокожий спортсмен".

 Интересно, что _Вики_ пока этого  не заметила:
"...Ситуация в России заметно отличается от вышеописанной, поскольку люди негроидной расы в России и СССР всегда были экзотикой и даже проникновение в страну во второй половине XX века значительного количества африканских студентов и появление у некоторых из них русских семей не особенно изменили ситуации. *Слово «негр» было нейтральным и не оскорбительным, и в значительной степени такое положение сохраняется и сейчас*. ..."  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%D0% ... 1%80%D1%8B

----------


## Triton

Возможно, конечно, что это только моё субъективное ощущение...  ::  Мне, например, было бы неудобно использовать это слово в присутствии "афророссиянина".
(Вот интересно, кстати, как сами "афророссияне" относятся к слову "негр"  ::  )

----------


## Zaya

Точно-точно, "негр" - не оскорбительное. Оскорбительное - "ниггер".
Хотя мне говорили и обратное, причем люди, преподающие английский долгое время. И не смотрите, говорят, что в словаре написано, мало ли что там понаписывают. Лучше этим словом не пользоваться, а то реакция будет неслабая.
 Так что в общении с представителем сей расы я бы, думаю, подобрала другое слово, а то вдруг он всех тонкостей не знает или толком не расслышит? "Она была права, но теперь она так же мёртва, как если бы была неправа", - такая эпитафия мне не нужна))

----------


## Rtyom

> Точно-точно, "негр" - не оскорбительное. Оскорбительное - "ниггер".

 Ничуть нет в некоторых ситуациях. Был я в компании, где один парень говорит: "Ну что, ниггеры... Вы как хотите, конечно, а я сваливаю домой". Таким выражением он просто хотел дружески поддеть. Ему следовало остаться, и он так решил отшутиться --- будто он не с остальными.

----------


## Ramil

I always thought there's a difference between Nigger and Negro, compare: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negro http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigger

----------


## JJ

> Я не знаю, как в России, но у нас в Канаде-то слово "негр" - это весьма оскорбительно

 В России "негр" - слово обозначающее африканца, либо человека принадлежащего к негроидной расе. А вот слово "чёрный" - оскорбительное.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Я не знаю, как в России, но у нас в Канаде-то слово "негр" - это весьма оскорбительно   В России "негр" - слово обозначающее африканца, либо человека принадлежащего к негроидной расе. А вот слово "чёрный" - оскорбительное.

 Причём, слово "чёрный" обычно к неграм не применяется  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Я не знаю, как в России, но у нас в Канаде-то слово "негр" - это весьма оскорбительно

 Так то в английском языке (ну, или в англоязычной среде, если хотите). А в русском свои правила. Пока вот так сложилось.   

> Причём_слово "чёрный" обычно к неграм не применяется

 Согласна) Если захотят задеть, то скажут "обезьяна", или что похлеще - "чернож...пый", например. В крайнем случае "чёрная морда", но чтоб одним словом "чёрный"?)) Это вряд ли. А, например, такое слово как "цветной" для определения представителей сей расы я только в книгах встречала. Причем ещё и не сразу поняла, почему "цветной". Не разноцветный же он, в самом деле!   ::   Китайцев или индейцев ведь так вроде не называют? 
Btw 
Помню, в соседнем доме мальчик поселился. Мама - наша, а папа - негр, ну, и сам он темнокожий. Решили соседкие дети над ним пошутить: дали в руки крапиву и попросили листочек в руке растереть, якобы пахнуть будет приятно. Он и повёлся... Потом ходили слухи о какой-то странной реакции кожи на крапиву. Хотя есть мнение, что это были обычные волдыри, просто на тёмной коже они выглядели непривычно))

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Я не знаю, как в России, но у нас в Канаде-то слово "негр" - это весьма оскорбительно   В России "негр" - слово обозначающее африканца, либо человека принадлежащего к негроидной расе. А вот слово "чёрный" - оскорбительное.

 In nowadays US, the word "black" is acceptable but "negro" and especially "n!gger," are not. 
PS. "Afro-American" or "African American" are politically correct terms but they are not common in conversation. 
I call them "(Censored. L.)" or "(Censored. L.)."

----------


## Rtyom

You're so PC!

----------


## Ramil

> PS. "Afro-American" or "African American" are politically correct terms but they are not common in conversation.

 How do they call black skinned people living in other countries in newspapers?
They're not Afro-*Americans*. Is there a PC term for that? 
Someday, I'm going to compile a normal words to PC dictionary for foreigners  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Someday, I'm going to compile a normal words to PC dictionary for foreigners

 Can't wait to read it!  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

the anecdote that contain only one word - Afro-Russian   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  PS. "Afro-American" or "African American" are politically correct terms but they are not common in conversation.   How do they call black skinned people living in other countries in newspapers?
> They're not Afro-*Americans*. Is there a PC term for that? 
> Someday, I'm going to compile a normal words to PC dictionary for foreigners

 Who knows? Just - blacks?

----------


## charlestonian

> the anecdote that contain only one word - Afro-Russian

 I thought that the shortest joke was Еврей-разнорабочий  ::

----------


## Ramil

Really, I would sooner took offense on the word 'black' rather than on 'negroe'. PC is a strange phenomenon.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> I thought that the shortest joke was Еврей-разнорабочий

  or Щедрый еврей  ::  Хотя у меня лучший друг еврей. Ни разу не похож на тех, про кого анекдоты складывают  ::

----------


## Zaya

В конце концов, официальное название - негроидная раса. Так что же страшного в слове "негр"? Можно, конечно, заменить на "негроид"... Не так обидно будет звучать?))

----------


## Rtyom

> В конце концов, официальное название - негроидная раса. Так же страшного в слове "негр"? Можно, конечно, заменить на "негроид"... Не так обидно будет звучать?))

 Странно будет звучать.  ::

----------


## Xkalibur

> ]
> Я не знаю, как в России, но у нас в Канаде-то слово "негр" - это весьма оскорбительно, ибо так называли рабов в начале XVIII века. Итак, этого слова лучше не говорить в присутствии "афроканадцев," а то тебя сразу убьют.

 А как обычно вы их называете в Канаде?

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  ]
> Я не знаю, как в России, но у нас в Канаде-то слово "негр" - это весьма оскорбительно, ибо так называли рабов в начале XVIII века. Итак, этого слова лучше не говорить в присутствии "афроканадцев," а то тебя сразу убьют.    А как обычно вы их называете в Канаде?

 Black (pl. Blacks)

----------


## Matilda

> Originally Posted by Mikhail_S  the anecdote that contain only one word - Afro-Russian     I thought that the shortest joke was Еврей-разнорабочий

 Хороший анекдот  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Mikhail_S  the anecdote that contain only one word - Afro-Russian     I thought that the shortest joke was Еврей-разнорабочий    Хороший анекдот

   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Matilda        Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Mikhail_S  the anecdote that contain only one word - Afro-Russian     I thought that the shortest joke was Еврей-разнорабочий    Хороший анекдот

 Почему мне от таких "шуток" подванивает расизмом и антисемитизмом?  Интересно, какому типу людей от них смешно?

----------


## BappaBa

> Интересно, какому типу людей от них смешно?

 Обычно тем, у кого 3 класса ЦПШ.

----------


## Leof

Что такое ЦПШ? 
Что-то вроде ДЦП? 
Предполагаю, Ш - это школа.

----------


## Оля

> Что такое ЦПШ? 
> Что-то вроде ДЦП? 
> Предполагаю, Ш - это школа.

 Церковно-приходская школа напрашивается. 
P.S. А что такое ДЦП?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Дебильный центр для подростков.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Церковно-приходская школа напрашивается.

 Именно =)

----------


## Mikhail_S

*BappaBa, Lampada*
Хотите сказать что афро-русский это нормально звучит?  :: 
Русский - это словянин с белой кожей и негры здесь ни разу даже рядом не стояли.
Давайте-ка отбросим все что вы сказали до этого.... будем считать что не говорили. Вот только объясните мне, почему слово негр должно подменяться другим словом, а если нет, то почему, всякий кто об этом скажет - рассист? Или почему евреи не работают разнорабочими, и если про это сказать вслух, то тут же антисеммит? Это уже комплесы какие-то. 
Более того, глядя на множество голливудских фильмов, понимаю, что существует квоты на число белых и черных в фильмах, которые нельзя нарушать. Негры все чаще становятся исключительно положительными героями, а белые отрицательными. 
В жизни, белые предпочитают не связываться с неграми, чтобы не быть привлеченными по статье "рассизм". 
Просто глядя на все это, я прекрасно понимаю, что это просто идеотизм. Кто не понимает, тот создает квоты по ролям, по свободным местам на работе, определяет как кого и как называть и т.д. Просто ширма, но если она упадет.... блин, страшно подумать, что произойдет.

----------


## BappaBa

> *BappaBa, Lampada*

 Отвечаю, естественно, только за себя =)
Есть внутреннее чувство, что вышесказанное было неуместно. Без всяких квот...

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Originally Posted by Mikhail_S  *BappaBa, Lampada*   Отвечаю, естественно, только за себя =)
> Есть внутреннее чувство, что вышесказанное было неуместно. Без всяких квот...

 про... африканцев или про евреев?  :: 
Если про африканцев, то не понимаю, в чем был неправ. Про евреев, то тоже не очень... Еврей не станет работать на низкоквалифицированной работе. Это факт.
А самое главное в другом, где усматривается оскорбление с моей стороны в отношее этих граждан?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Про евреев я слышал другой анекдот: 
В лагере заключённых вывели на работы, всем раздают лопаты, еврей говорит: "Нет, эту не возьму, здесь же нет моторчика", охранник его спрашивает "Где ты видел лопату с моторчиком?"
- А где вы видели еврея с лопатой? 
И мое личное мнение по поводу "национальных" анекдотов.
Это неотъемлемая часть фольклора, смешно этого не замечать. Этот анекдот, кстати, мне рассказал еврей. Другое дело, анекдоты эти должны быть смешными и к месту.

----------


## Lampada

> Про евреев я слышал другой анекдот: 
> В лагере заключённых вывели на работы, всем раздают лопаты, еврей говорит: "Нет, эту не возьму, здесь же нет моторчика", охранник его спрашивает "Где ты видел лопату с моторчиком?"
> - А где вы видели еврея с лопатой?

 Значит, если еврей с лопатой, то он уже не еврей?
Кстати, Пушкина спокойно называют русским.
Давайте лучше эту дискуссию замнём для ясности и вернёмся к нашим бар... то бишь, к языкам.   ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

В общем, выпускникам институтов благородных девиц посвящается.
Говорите правду, и не придется оправдываться. У негров кожа черная, а еврея с лопатой под микроскопом искать нужно. Это было всегда так и так оно всегда и будет. Нравится кому-то это или нет.  
Ну а если Лампада с Варравой найдет еврея с лопатой, а негра с белой кожей, то либо это палестинец либо Майкл Джексон.

----------


## BappaBa

> а еврея с лопатой под микроскопом искать нужно.

 Цыган забыл.

----------


## BappaBa

> Давайте лучше эту дискуссию замнём для ясности и вернёмся к нашим бар... то бишь, к языкам.

 Yep, go for it =)

----------


## charlestonian

> В общем, выпускникам институтов благородных девиц посвящается.
> Говорите правду, и не придется оправдываться. У негров кожа черная, а еврея с лопатой под микроскопом искать нужно. Это было всегда так и так оно всегда и будет. Нравится кому-то это или нет.  
> Ну а если Лампада с Варравой найдет еврея с лопатой, а негра с белой кожей, то либо это палестинец либо Майкл Джексон.

 +1

----------


## Leof

Но это же стереотипы. 
Так же и русских изображают в американском кино - всегда пьяные. И кто-то будет доказывать, что трезвый русский - это нонсенс. 
А про шотландцев много анекдотов, где они ужасные скупердяи.
Про чукчей (поляков у американцев), что они тупые.
Про эстонцев - что они медлительные. 
Евреям в этом отношении повезло - из изображают предприимчивыми и богатыми. Наверное, это справедливо.

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Leof* да при чем здесь стереотипы? Я разве плохо что-либо сказал про негров или евреев? Просто у людей автоматом, как на КЗ, тумблер сработал. 
Т.е. :
если говорят о неграх, что кожа черная - значит рассист. 
если сказали, что евреи не работают на стройках рабочими - значит антисемит. 
Неадекватная реакция у некоторых произошла... вот и все.

----------


## Ramil

А заметьте, стоит где-нибудь затронуть тему политкорректности, расовых или национальных стереотипов, как сразу начинается перепалка. Ох, неспокойно в головах у людей. Здесь ведь правых нет. Все не правы. И, наверное, я тоже неправ.

----------


## Оля

Права только я!  :P   ::   
Потому что утверждаю, что правильно пишется "славяне", "идиотизм" и "расизм"!  :P   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Русский - это славянин с белой кожей.

 Но россиянин - не всегда, я думаю. Бывают же "шведы французского происхождения", "американцы китайского происхождения" и т.п. Надо как-то и чернокожих россиян как-то называть (не обязательно "афророссиянами"), нельзя ведь сказать, что их нет и не появятся))   

> Давайте-ка отбросим все, что вы сказали до этого... будем считать, что не говорили. Вот только объясните мне, почему слово «негр» должно подменяться другим словом, а если нет, то почему_всякий кто об этом скажет - рассист? Или почему евреи не работают разнорабочими, и если про это сказать вслух, то тут же антисеммит? Это уже комплесы какие-то.

  

> Более того, глядя на множество голливудских фильмов, понимаю, что существуют квоты на число белых и черных в фильмах, которые нельзя нарушать. Негры все чаще становятся исключительно положительными героями, а белые отрицательными. 
> В жизни_белые предпочитают не связываться с неграми, чтобы не быть привлеченными по статье "рассизм".

  

> Ну а если Лампада с Варравой найдут еврея с лопатой, а негра с белой кожей, то либо это палестинец, либо Майкл Джексон.

  

> Евреям в этом отношении повезло - из изображают предприимчивыми и богатыми.

 Да уж. И не знаю евреев, которых не устраивает этот стереотип))) Конечно, в каких-то шутках утрируют, и это обидно, но не в этой точно. 
Ну, знаете ли, если бы все эту тему замалчивали, то и социолингвистики не было бы. Да и не сказала бы я, что разговор разгорается. 
Так что там у нас за бараны? Хочется верить, что смена темы спасёт, а то кому-то и тему отсутствия горячей воды (да и вообще любую тему) нравится именно с национальной точки зрения рассматривать.   ::

----------

